# goat milk real verses powder question



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So none of our goats ended up kidding- NO MILK! That has never happened here before-
I can purchase powdered goat milk, and wondering if anyone has used it, is it comparable to the real deal- what were your experiences?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Why don't you just use some cow milk from the store? In an item like soap, the type of milk isn't going to make that much difference. And it is much less expensive that way.
Good luck.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

My labels are all done, so can't change now, but that is a good idea.

here is a link to our new label via etsy shop:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/125843399/bless-your-skin-goat-milk-peppermint-tea?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Where are you finding powdered goats milk? I've looked everywhere locally, even checked the Mexican store...can find it online at WM but they want you to buy a case at the time.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

www.brambleberry.com
5 lbs for $52- I figure it is less expensive powdered than to purchase another goat....
they sell it in a smaller quantity as well.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

i saw some goat milk in our dairy section at the grocery store (publix), and there was condensed goat milk by the condensed milk. both were very expensive though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I was making GM soap, I preferred the evaporated, canned GM over the PGM when I couldn't get real milk.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Ordered the powdered, it will have to do in a pinch. It would make for a very expensive soap if I had to buy it in a can. The breeder who I took my dairy girls to said she would lend me a goat for the season, think we'll go that route. This is a good lesson- always have a years' supply back up.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've used them all in a pinch. To use the Powdered GM, dissolve it in some of your water, measure enough to make a slurry. Stir the heck out of it with a whisk. Let this sit for a few minutes so the powder gets totally dissolved or you will end up with dark dots. Once it's all smoothed out I stir it into my melted oils. Take a stick blender to it so the whole mess is combined. Then just add your lye solution like normal. It makes a nice soap, but is trickier to work with to avoid the dots. I prefer the canned milk when fresh is not available. 

For measurement, figure out how many oz you need for your water solution. I sub oz for oz water to milk. So say I needed 8 oz (1 cup) of water. I would use whatever amount of powder that reconstitutes into 1 cup. I think it's 4 TBSP.powder to 1 cup water.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I did finally find evaporated goats milk...$2.98 for a can of 12 oz!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

appreciate the reminder about mixing, lathermaker. To be forwarned is to be forarmed.... it is a pain to get to the mixing state and have unexpected issues. Today doubled a batch- used 8 lbs oil, and in a hurry, put in eo's, and seized. Had to hot process the whole batch- should have went slowly, and remembered about some of those eo's.


----------

